# Budgie Keeps Biting!



## ConnieK (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys! So I'm in the middle of the process of training my budgie. I got her to eat out of my hand and I am trying to get her to come on my finger now. I tried touching her gently on her feet and belly but she keeps biting. Everytime I put my hand in without food she will bite my finger really hard, but I keep my finger there, very still, but she keeps biting. What should I do and how do I get her to come on my finger?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I would suggest that she might not be ready to progress right yet. Perhaps spend more time feeding her by hand until she's really comfortable with that process.
Also check the forums training and bonding section for advice on biting budgies.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome to the forum Connie. I also agree with therm.just give your budgie alittle time and 1 day you'll gain its trust more.I wish you well and many happy years together.blessings


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Here are some links that should help you in working with your budgie.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Connie and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given some great advice for advancing the bond with your budgie and prevent biting issues that may arise. :thumbsup:

This is definitely the right place to learn even more about these little cuties, so I'm glad you have decided to join us and if you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

We'd love to meet your little one if you have any pictures  hoto: 

Hope to see you around!

:wave:


----------

